# alignment pins



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a new 4 x 8 router on the way. i want to install alignment pins of some sort on the left side and a couple pins on the operator end. what's the best way to accomplish this? tks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Melvin.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I am still waiting to see a 4 x 8 router, with some sort of pins. Are you meaning router table?


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

4 x 8 cnc router


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*Welcome to the forum*

Hi Melvin welcome to the forum. regards carl


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out the Shopbot forum there was a thread about mounting pins on a shopbot air controlled to pop up


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks.


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> Check out the Shopbot forum there was a thread about mounting pins on a shopbot air controlled to pop up


checked that out. it really doesn't have say anything about the alignment pins. i'll figure something out.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this what you wanted

My vac table with alignment pins - Let's Talk ShopBot


----------



## geotek (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a home made machine with a T-Slot table/spoil board. I just used the machine to drill an array of 1/8" holes, 3/8" deep. The holes are on 4" centers, which means there are plenty of reference holes. For pins I use small lengths of 1/8" 4043 aluminum welding rod. Since my top is MDF, I sealed the holes with shellac to reduce the chance of moisture damage. It takes at least three pins to reference a workpiece. Two on the side and one at the end.


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

geotek said:


> I have a home made machine with a T-Slot table/spoil board. I just used the machine to drill an array of 1/8" holes, 3/8" deep. The holes are on 4" centers, which means there are plenty of reference holes. For pins I use small lengths of 1/8" 4043 aluminum welding rod. Since my top is MDF, I sealed the holes with shellac to reduce the chance of moisture damage. It takes at least three pins to reference a workpiece. Two on the side and one at the end.


Great idea! thanks. now all I need is for my machine to get here.


----------



## sawdust57 (Mar 7, 2013)

actually what I want to do is install pneumatic pop up pins.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a link to a lower cost cylinder line. Be aware that lower cost carries with it all the warnings to accept some compromises. I'd recommend mounting separate pins in close fitting bushings and using the cylinders to drive them using some type of flexible linkage. That way the wear of the bearings and seals in the cylinder won't effect the registration point nor will replacing the entire cylinder.

http://www.clippard.com/products/cylinder-stainless

The three cylinders alone with a 2" stroke should cost less than $100 shipped. You'll need some sort of valve and if you don't put in some sort air prep, you shorten the life of both.


----------

